# 2015 A3 Wheels



## analytics51 (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anyone else find it strange that all the marketing materials on the A3 show the car with a 19 inch wheel, yet they are not available. I've yet to find anyone that likes the 10-spoke 18 inch version. I saw it in person yesterday and really did not like. It seems silly you can't order the car the way it's pictured in the brochures.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

100% agree :banghead:. It is noted in that dealer PDF doc that was posted as one of the options, and in a couple places I saw $800 option on the Canadian side, can't recall where, nor what that means for U.S. Funny I actually was looking around on Tire Rack today for some wheels that closely resemble the 5-arm and really did not find any. I did find a couple that I liked, and one which was kinda close. I still would like to see the base set of 5-spoke wheels in a live shot as I prefer those to the stupid P+ ones, but only P+ have been spotted. If anyone has any aftermarket like the 5-arm ones I would be interested in maybe taking that route.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They'll be available sometime after launch. Annoying as it may be, it's not uncommon for VW and Audi to pull that. They did the same thing with the 18" wheel upgrade on the GLI in 2005.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

You get a 17" 5-spoke as base, and the 18" 10-spoke "RS design" (shown in all my photos at the Dallas event) are the "upgrade" as laughable as that seems.

It _really _bakes the noodle that Audi cant include any of the myriad wheels with the same bolt pattern for inclusion on the vehicle as an option upgrade.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Any idea when the 5-arm wheels will be available? I'm looking to purchase around October/November. They should be available by then, right?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

analytics51 said:


> Does anyone else find it strange that all the marketing materials on the A3 show the car with a 19 inch wheel, yet they are not available. I've yet to find anyone that likes the 10-spoke 18 inch version. I saw it in person yesterday and really did not like. It seems silly you can't order the car the way it's pictured in the brochures.


Maybe I am strange, but I prefer the titanium-themed 10-spoke 18" that Canadian S-lines get over the 19" wheels. I think the 19" is too big for a small car like the A3. It looks kinda clownish.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

ChrisFu said:


> You get a 17" 5-spoke as base, and the 18" 10-spoke "RS design" (shown in all my photos at the Dallas event) are the "upgrade" as laughable as that seems.
> 
> It _really _bakes the noodle that Audi cant include any of the myriad wheels with the same bolt pattern for inclusion on the vehicle as an option upgrade.


The 19" and 17" wheels have different bolt patterns?


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Pommerening said:


> The 19" and 17" wheels have different bolt patterns?


They shouldn't. Every Audi wheel now should be a 5x112 with a 66.6mm bore. Pretty much any Audi wheel on 2009+ A4/S4, 2012+ A6/S6, any A7, and I think 2011 A8+ should all interchange. Anything from the 17s to the 21s, if it will fit under the wheel well and the offset will work, they should all interchange.

I am not sure if A3s have had that bolt pattern a while or if they are just getting it with this new model.....either way, they should now be in sync with all the others.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Cyncris said:


> They shouldn't. Every Audi wheel now should be a 5x112 with a 66.6mm bore. Pretty much any Audi wheel on 2009+ A4/S4, 2012+ A6/S6, any A7, and I think 2011 A8+ should all interchange. Anything from the 17s to the 21s, if it will fit under the wheel well and the offset will work, they should all interchange.
> 
> I am not sure if A3s have had that bolt pattern a while or if they are just getting it with this new model.....either way, they should now be in sync with all the others.



Only one I'm aware of with a different bolt pattern is the Q7, 5x130.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Maybe I am strange, but I prefer the titanium-themed 10-spoke 18" that Canadian S-lines get over the 19" wheels. I think the 19" is too big for a small car like the A3. It looks kinda clownish.


So this looks clownish to you, eh. I then call myself a clown.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

BrutusA3 said:


> So this looks clownish to you, eh. I then call myself a clown.


Those look great in my opinion.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pommerening said:


> The 19" and 17" wheels have different bolt patterns?






Cyncris said:


> They shouldn't. Every Audi wheel now should be a 5x112 with a 66.6mm bore. Pretty much any Audi wheel on 2009+ A4/S4, 2012+ A6/S6, any A7, and I think 2011 A8+ should all interchange. Anything from the 17s to the 21s, if it will fit under the wheel well and the offset will work, they should all interchange.
> 
> I am not sure if A3s have had that bolt pattern a while or if they are just getting it with this new model.....either way, they should now be in sync with all the others.


Right. I think Pommerening just misinterpreted the point Chris was trying to make. He's saying that there are piles of available wheels for the A3 in other parts of the world, yet we get gimped to one optional wheel upgrade on the A3 and one optional wheel upgrade on the S3, the latter supposedly being bundled with the magride upgrade.

The 8P had a VW center bore, I believe. I knew of a couple guys who traded the bi-color 2006 A3 multi-spoke wheels and the 18" GTI Hufeisen wheels. They bolted right to both cars.

I was slightly let down to find out about the 66.6mm bore on the 8V fitment as I was hoping to keep my current winter wheels for the S3; not because I'm particularly attached to them, but because I'm a cheap-ass. I could probably have someone bore them out (there's enough material there), but I'm not sure I care to risk it over saving a few dollars. That's something that needs to be _just right_, so it's probably better to just take the excuse to buy another set of wheels. 



VWNCC said:


> Maybe I am strange, but I prefer the titanium-themed 10-spoke 18" that Canadian S-lines get over the 19" wheels. I think the 19" is too big for a small car like the A3. It looks kinda clownish.


I used to be right there with you. I find myself to be changing my opinion the more I see, though. Both cars in LA had 19" wheels. They look large, sure, but they seem to fit the car well. I know- seeing a B5 A4 on 19" wheels completely fits the definition of "clownish." There's just something subtly different about the proportions, I guess. Is it the higher window line on the 8V? Maybe that's it...


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

me has the 5 spoke 17 inch as standard.. all A3 in Mexico comes with them.. bigger wheels? pay extra


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. I think I might use the 17s in winter and 19s in the summer.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> So this looks clownish to you, eh. I then call myself a clown.



Maybe I shouldn't have used the word clownish, but 19" looks "a bit" (not very significant) too big for the A3, especially in person. You know, maybe it is the viewing angle, but the red S3 with 19" in the background looks more clownish than the white A3 with 19".


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have used the word clownish, but 19" looks "a bit" (not very significant) too big for the A3, especially in person. You know, maybe it is the viewing angle, but the *red S3* with 19" in the background looks more clownish than the white A3 with 19".


The front wheel looks a full 2" larger in diameter than the rear wheel. :laugh:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Either of those are significantly better than the currently available choices. :banghead:

Hopefully the show up as an option in some form or another.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like these are the standard US wheels. I think they look much better in these pics than in the online configurator.


----------

